# Need help with Onkyo TX-SR674



## The3rdMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Could someone please point me in the right direction in how to properly setup my Onkyo TX-SR674? I have two JBL E80 front speakers, a JBL EC35 center speaker and a JBL PSW-1200 powered subwoofer.

I just moved and for some reason when using Audyssey to re-setup the configuration my sub exhibits almost no sound. The surround sound is amazing as usual - but the only bass is coming out of the speakers and not the sub. I know that there are some suggestions for manually setting everything up to optimize the system but am lost on how to proceed.

The Audyssey EQ calibrated my system to:

left front -7db
center -11db
right front -8db
surround r +6db
surround l +11db
sub -3db

and speaker configuration:

sub: yes
front: Full Band
Center: 80Hz
Surround: 150Hz
LPFofLFE: 120Hz
DoubleBass: on

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Travis (Feb 26, 2008)

Your fronts shouldn't be set to Full Band, they should be set to small, or the equivalent of that in your receiver.


----------



## The3rdMan (Mar 8, 2009)

The tx-sr674 doesnt give the option for setting the speakers to small - just a range from 40hz to 200hz and also Full Band


----------



## Travis (Feb 26, 2008)

Set it to 80Hz then.


----------

